# Ohio Musician finally finds a relaxing hobby



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Absolutely, the girls can buzz some sweet harmony!


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

welcome. Im in columbus. O-H


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome. I am in Columbus area. You'll enjoy the bees!


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, I grew up in Avon,OH


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Welcome to beesource.

Brookville, I worked on the "Ridge" there.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Evan McGregor said:


> Hello,
> My name is Evan McGregor, I am an audio engineer and touring musician. I think I finally found a new relaxing intellectual hobby.


Welcome Evan. Like wine grape growing, my husband and I have been calling beekeeping farming for intellectuals for years... so many options, so many things to research, read, and discover. Enjoy!


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## 3pianists (Jul 13, 2009)

What type of music do you play? Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gibbus (Apr 22, 2009)

As an Ohio musician myself, two words of caution: 1) The touring can be difficult to coinside with some of the time-tables necessary (you will be amazed at how fast things can happen in a hive - e.g. swarm control measures, etc) and
2) if you have any reaction to bee stings (I swell something fierce in the stung area) WEAR GLOVES when checking hives before a gig! Trust me - the band doesnt want to hear excuses as to why you missed a phrasing


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome, A newbee myself. Will receive my first 2 packs on may 6th.Bought a frame for an A model ford from brookville roadster.


----------



## Dye2fly (Sep 1, 2009)

welcome from marietta, ohio, we must be neighbors. i sent you a message w/info on our local bee club.


----------

